# Help Identifying Duracraft Boat



## Baby John (Apr 6, 2018)

Trying to find some literature on a 2004 or 2005 Duracraft boat we just purchased. Hull ID number is DCAG4003G405

I downloaded a hull ID decoder and it basically tells me that it's a Duracraft (which I knew) and that it was manufactured in July 0f 2004 but is listed as a 2005 model boat.

The boat measures 17'-4" bow to stern and measures 58" at the floor. I would imagine it's a little narrower than that at the bottom...maybe 56".

It's a center console boat and the console is pushed way up towards the front. The transom of the boat is really tall...like 28" and it is a tunnel hull and at the transition between the rear deck and the tall transom there are really neat curved...almost "spoiler" looking aluminum things. 

I'm interested in knowing what this boat was sold as. What model it was. Whether it was a Duracraft 175, or a Duracraft Bay series, or maybe a Duracraft Bass series or what. Maybe it was custom ordered originally and the original owner requested the relocation of the console.

I'm attaching a few pictures. Hopefully someone has some experience with Duracraft or maybe has access to an old brochure or something.

Oh...and I really don't think this big 90 hp mercury motor is original to the boat.


----------



## Jim (Apr 7, 2018)

Bumping this! Reached out to Social Media also. Hopefully we have an answer soon.


----------



## mxmike (Apr 7, 2018)

The Model number should be listed on your title. Or call Duracraft with the hull ID# and they should be able to give you the details. https://www.duracraftboats.com/


----------



## WV1951 (Apr 7, 2018)

I recently contacted Mirrocraft on my 1977 semi v. They sent me a PDF for the 1977 catalog and I quickly found it with all of the specs. Maybe Duracraft would send you catalog file.


----------



## Baby John (Apr 9, 2018)

Thanks for the responses. The problem is that Duracraft started in Monticello Arkansas and in 1983 they sold out to a company who relocated the business to somewhere in Louisiana. Very recently the original owner bought the company back and they're back making them in Monticello Ar again and they have no records of anything made by the company in Louisiana.

The only thing stamped, or written on the boat is the hull id and the sticker which simply says "Duracraft".

The boat is rated for a 115 and has the extra tall transom so I'm fairly sure it was a bay boat of some kind. Just wish I had more detail. Not really gonna help me...just very curious.


----------



## redsnapper (Apr 11, 2018)

Have you looked at the capacity plate that should be affixed on the inside someplace?
It's a yellow colored metal plate that gives capacities and lists the manufacturer's name and model number.

From the model number, you may be able to run down more specs.

Good luck


----------



## Baby John (Apr 12, 2018)

redsnapper said:


> Have you looked at the capacity plate that should be affixed on the inside someplace?
> It's a yellow colored metal plate that gives capacities and lists the manufacturer's name and model number.
> 
> From the model number, you may be able to run down more specs.
> ...



Yep, I checked that. I'll check again this afternoon though because when I looked I was really just checking the maximum horsepower size. I'll look again for something on the boat model.


----------



## Baby John (Apr 18, 2018)

redsnapper said:


> Have you looked at the capacity plate that should be affixed on the inside someplace?
> It's a yellow colored metal plate that gives capacities and lists the manufacturer's name and model number.
> 
> From the model number, you may be able to run down more specs.
> ...



Redsnapper, you were correct. The model number was on that yellow capacity plate. It's a 760 RRTC Forward Center Console. Actually found one picture of the same boat on a website called "boats in South Africa". That particular website claims to host specifications on as many boats as possible just as a source for people who are looking for information. But...that's the only place I found even a single picture of it. That website says the boat was rated for a 115 Jet which coincides with the Yellow capacity plate which states "115". And with the tunnel hull, I'm pretty sure the boat originally came with a 115 Jet motor.

Now what I'd really love to find is a brochure. Something that describes what the boat was marketed for. Whether it was marketed as a river boat, or maybe a marsh boat or what.

Somewhere there's a boat dealer who sold Duracraft boats in 2004 and 2005 who probably has that old brochure in a box somewhere. Sure wish I could find him.


----------



## turbotodd (Apr 24, 2018)

Duracraft started in Monticello, AR, and sometime in the 1990's was relocated to Conway as Noah Boats, INC. Then some time later (I don't know the exact dates), it moved to Delhi, LA and made boats there. Then once again I believe in the early 2000's, it was absorbed into Team Ward, INC DBA War Eagle Boats. To my knowledge, war eagle still builds the duracraft line-as I recall it is the "cheaper" war eagle (they look nice what little I've seen of 'em). That said, you might actually be able to get some information out of war eagle. Call Nick and ask him directly. I was a dealer for Duracraft in the mid to late 90's at which point we decided to quit messing with them as they moved to Delhi and at the time we focused on war eagle exclusively as they were closer and built a better boat. But When Noah was building them locally it was nice to be so close because if we had a problem (which wasn't uncommon), we could run it over there and they'd fix it while I'd wait usually, or if a customer had a special request, being close they'd knock it out quickly. When they moved to Delhi, problems ensued and that's when we cut ties. I always liked duracraft, though. Decently built boats. Sold a few hundred of them and most of 'em were Jon's and crappie jon's.


----------



## Baby John (Apr 25, 2018)

turbotodd said:


> Duracraft started in Monticello, AR, and sometime in the 1990's was relocated to Conway as Noah Boats, INC. Then some time later (I don't know the exact dates), it moved to Delhi, LA and made boats there. Then once again I believe in the early 2000's, it was absorbed into Team Ward, INC DBA War Eagle Boats. To my knowledge, war eagle still builds the duracraft line-as I recall it is the "cheaper" war eagle (they look nice what little I've seen of 'em). That said, you might actually be able to get some information out of war eagle. Call Nick and ask him directly. I was a dealer for Duracraft in the mid to late 90's at which point we decided to quit messing with them as they moved to Delhi and at the time we focused on war eagle exclusively as they were closer and built a better boat. But When Noah was building them locally it was nice to be so close because if we had a problem (which wasn't uncommon), we could run it over there and they'd fix it while I'd wait usually, or if a customer had a special request, being close they'd knock it out quickly. When they moved to Delhi, problems ensued and that's when we cut ties. I always liked duracraft, though. Decently built boats. Sold a few hundred of them and most of 'em were Jon's and crappie jon's.



Thanks todd.

I've spoken with Nick. Unfortunately he didn't know anything about the boat since it was made in Delhi.


----------

